# PAC NW Greater WA/ Southern Canada Show schedule and events!



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Folks!

I am going to try and update this thread for us PAC NW folks with shows and event locations and information. 

SQ up here is picking up so if you got a system and want to talk audio come on out! 

SPL is also pretty big up here too and the guys with NWSPL are pretty cool to boot!

Hope to see you out!


For the Month of May!

IASCA 1x

Sunday, May 19

Xtreme Car Audio & Tint
1550 NE Riddell Rd.
Bremerton, WA 98310

Entry is $25 for one format, $20 for each additional
SQ registration/judging starts at 10
SPL registration/judging starts at 11
Trophies for 1st & 2nd, medals for 3rd
Raffle


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Revised schedule

6/2 USACi, Kent (not me, but just letting you know)
6/29 The Stereo Store 2x, Eugene, OR (Evening show)
6/30 Soundstage, Olympia
7/6 Kingpin, Wilsonville, OR
7/14 Droops, Spokane, WA SPL only
7/26 Lowdown 1x sponsored by Phantom Soundz
7/27 Lowdown 3x sponsored by Audio Northwest
8/3 & 4 Aspen Sound 3x, Spokane
8/10 Mid Summer Bash sponsored by Hybrid Audio Technologies, Olympia 
8/17 Sittin Pretti/Sound Werks sponsored by Phantom Soundz
8/25 IASCA NW Finals 3x WR at Surf City, Lincoln City sponsored by a whole bunch of people including Phantom Sound


----------



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

Revised again!

6/29 The Stereo Store 2x, Eugene, OR (Evening show, SPL only)
6/30 Soundstage, Olympia
7/6 Kingpin, Wilsonville, OR
7/7 Sound Werks 2x, Marysville, WA
7/14 Droops, Spokane, WA SPL only
7/26 Lowdown 1x sponsored by Phantom Soundz, Southwest Washington Fairgrounds , Chehalis, WA
7/27 Lowdown 3x sponsored by Audio Northwest, Southwest Washington Fairgrounds , Chehalis, WA
8/3 & 4 Aspen Sound 3x, Spokane, WA
8/10 Mid Summer Bash sponsored by Hybrid Audio Technologies, Olympia, WA
8/17 Sittin Pretti/Sound Werks sponsored by Phantom Soundz, Arlington airport, WA
8/25 IASCA NW Finals 3x WR at Surf City, Lincoln City , OR


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

POAST!

*7/6 Kingpin, Wilsonville, OR
7/7 Sound Werks 2x, Marysville, WA*


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

8/10 Mid Summer Bash sponsored by Hybrid Audio Technologies, Olympia 


At forever powercoating. 


Lets see some more locals, I know there are quite a few on here that post here and claim to have a system! Bring it on down and show it off!


----------

